# Odd Future Vs Esham - Esham & Danny Brown Collab DMT SESSIONS



## deathking (May 18, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7Y6HHhc7bY[/youtube]
Tyler the creator played at Detroit where he got bottles thrown and his teeth chipped or knocked out .
Looks like Detroit rapper esham was the dude who caused it all.

Esham takes a little drive by the Odd Future Tyler the Creator show at the Majestic in Detroit on May 16th. Check out the new Esham & Danny Brown collabo "DMT Sessions"


----------



## Nebz (May 18, 2011)

I don't even know much of anything on both sides but I really wasn't feeling this song. Do they have some type of beef?

I've been absent from the hip-hop scene and my friends just recently put me onto Tyler The Creator and Odd Future which I'm also still iffy about until I get the chance to hear what they have...

"Sausage fest" or not, that show still seemed to have a good amount of heads coming through so I smell a hater.

EDIT: Just wanted to say lol at the 401 posts you have there since I'm from the 401.


----------

